# Online Merchandise Form Problem?



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I was browsing through the on line ordering form of the TTOC and I noticed that next to each item sizes and colours appear twice! Is there something wrong with the form or is my browser drunk! :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Not drunk ;D

You can order 2 colour/size combinations this way ;D


----------

